# Please help with temp, time, and pressure setting.



## jorge007 (Aug 19, 2009)

Hello getting a stahls maxx press. I will be using it with the shineart machine cut stones. What temp, time and pressure should i use.
Also since there is no digital pressure reading on this press. Lets say i want to have a medium presure. How is this done.

Thanks.

Sent from my LG-MS690 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

Medium pressure is a comfortable lock down. You should not have to exert too much pressure to apply rhinestone designs.


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

For machine cut stones, I use firm pressure at 365 degrees for 30 seconds. I peel warm and then press again for another 10 seconds.


----------

